# Tour Stage 14 - 168k, 6 Climbs



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

What the heck is going on? This tour is anything but predictable. Week two seems to have moved away from the crash-riddled stages we saw earlier. Garmin continues to win. A frenchman in yellow more than one day. Thor wins a bumpy stage. Wait, what?

Thor's Stage 13 ride was the antithesis of unlucky. He had ridden lumy tour stages before on his way to wecapturing aring the maillot vert. But the Stage 13 ride was a bird of a different feather. In a breakaway most of the day, it looked as though Roy had dropped him. But the god of thunder ticked away, grinding his pedals until catching Roy around 2k, then blowing by him. It was amazing seeing someone known for sprinting making that ride, granny gear and all. A season that started rainbow cursed has made a 180, and I love seeing the big blond brute wearing yellow or taking stages. And to cross the line with no other ridr in the picture? Wow.

Stage 14 is 168k of climbs. And why not get started right away? After a mer 26k of riding they attack a Cat2. On the 10k descent lies the intermediate sprint. About 30k later is the first Cat1 of the day. Down into the valley before hitting another Cat2. Then, two camel humps followed by a long descent before the Ultimate climb up Plateau de Beille. I'm sure you have heard the three formers winners on this mountain have gone on to wear the golden fleece in Paris, but this tour had been anything but normal.

I would normally pick Contador. Basso has looked okay from what spotty things I have seen. Evans has looked good, but I'm still waiting for his bad day. I see Tommy D falling out of the top 15 today. Roman K might make another go at it. I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but Andy finally attacks and wins. He might even take yellow today. I'm usually cheering for or against someone. But I will be happy for anyone that wins today. Excepy maybe Voeckler. If he has yellow one more day I think he will surpass Regis Phillbin as the most televised face.

What say you?


















ps: ower came back on monday night, but just got cable/internet back. thursday night. friday was the first stage i got to see since the rest day. i was able to see who won stages at work, but not how things were done. the only thing i missed without cable/internet was le Tour and you guys. but it opened up the evenings for lots of family time. we lived the parisian lifestyle;.biking before dinner, enjoying light late dinners, and heading to bed no earlier than 10:30. it was glorious. but i did miss procycling and the discussions here. its good to be back.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i forgot to mention the chance that frank and andy work together, of course, and andy gives frank teh stage. not sure that would happen as im not sure how close they are on GC at the moment. we all know that neither are good at the ITT, but that might not be as much of a factor in Grenoble.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome back.

Interesting setup tactics today. 2 leopard riders in the break, no bmc. 

I'm seeing them letting frank get away again, Andy and evans finishing together. They showed Thursday no one is worried about frank

Len


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

not understanding why LT is at the front of the peloton setting the pace, knocking the time down from the escape, when they have two guys in the break. shouldn't they let someone else do the work in the peloton and save their legs?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> not understanding why LT is at the front of the peloton setting the pace, knocking the time down from the escape, when they have two guys in the break. shouldn't they let someone else do the work in the peloton and save their legs?


I'm thinkingLT is going to burn itself out too early too help the Schlecks on the final climb....yet again.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> I'm thinkingLT is going to burn itself out too early too help the Schlecks on the final climb....yet again.


exactly. it seems counter-productive. Are they trying to help Contador, Basso, Evans?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

This just in!

They all went up, then they went down, then up, then down, then up then down, then up, then down, then up and now down again.

eh.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> This just in!
> 
> They all went up, then they went down, then up, then down, then up then down, then up, then down, then up and now down again.
> 
> eh.


Jens voigt overshoots a corner...goes off a cliff...walks back up to the road...and asks for a new bike.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Jens voigt overshoots a corner...goes off a cliff...walks back up to the road...and asks for a new bike.




Jens crashed?

Shocking.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Jens crashed?
> 
> Shocking.


And again...The road tried to retaliate against Jens. He just gets up and asks for a new wheel and yells at the camera in his face.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Marc said:


> And again...The road tried to retaliate against Jens. He just gets up and asks for a new wheel and yells at the camera in his face.


I had a crash just like that in a race about 5 years ago. Left a heck of a bruise on my ass and a good one on the inside of my knee (where it hit the top tube). I'm sure Jens will be fine but I was really sore for 2-3 days.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The strategies are getting clearer and clearer. 

The top 5 are pretty evenly matched. 

Evans........don't give up time and win in The ITT

Andy, frank, basso.......try to break evans. 

Sanchez........steal time while they let him and hope. 

Cotador.......stay close and try to recover enough to take time in the alps. 

Still looks like evans is in the drivers seat. But he sure has trouble with the rapid accelerations......he doesn't end up losing a lot of time, but it takes him a while. 

As to Voekler......I want whatever he's using. 

Len


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

What a weird TdF.

Some guy from Belgistan who forgot to shave this morning wins the hardest stage of the Tour.

Voeckler wtf?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Len J said:


> The strategies are getting clearer and clearer.
> 
> The top 5 are pretty evenly matched.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what Leopard-Trek are thinking. Lots and lots of attacks, burning their team out chasing down the break...and all the Schlecks get is 2 seconds?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm wondering what Leopard-Trek are thinking. Lots and lots of attacks, burning their team out chasing down the break...and all the Schlecks get is 2 seconds?


Maybe they just don't have it. I think their team tactics up to the last climb were spot on. The two leaders failed to deliver.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> What a weird TdF.
> 
> Some guy from Belgistan who forgot to shave this morning wins the hardest stage of the Tour.
> 
> Voeckler wtf?


The headline tomorrow: BELGIAN JELLE ROLLS

Nice to see the attacks even if they didn't sort out much.

How does Cadel climb in the drops? Hurts me just watching.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MG537 said:


> Maybe they just don't have it. I think their team tactics up to the last climb were spot on. The two leaders failed to deliver.


Last climb sure. But all day they were chasing down their own Jens, leading the peloton charge. And they didn't gain anything out of it except for some very tired legs, a slightly injured Jens, and 2 measly seconds. Sure the Schlecks didn't lose anything, but nothing they did really hit pay dirt today.


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'm wondering what Leopard-Trek are thinking. Lots and lots of attacks, burning their team out chasing down the break...and all the Schlecks get is 2 seconds?


The way this Tour is going, 2 seconds could very well win the whole thing. More importantly I think is that Andy was the only one who had anything left in the tank when they hit the top of that climb... and he was the one doing the majority of the attacking. It is going to be a lot of fun watching these guys beat each other up next week in the Alps... all for seconds


----------



## cool tech (Jul 12, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> How does Cadel climb in the drops? Hurts me just watching.



Werd!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Pierre Rolland has been fantastic the last three days, as has Vanendert. It's really a shame that van den Broek crashed out. It would have been great to see what he could do with a guy as strong as Vanendert to help him. I could also mention Szmyd and, of course, Jens.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> *As to Voekler......I want whatever he's using*.
> 
> Len


I don't want to get this punted over to Doping, but given that French teams supposedly have been cleaner than other teams since the Festina scandal of 1998, I wonder if Voekler's ability to keep up with the others is a sign that the others are riding clean(er) this year rather than Voekler's using whatever. I actually had the same thought with respect to Thor's victory yesterday. It seems like there was less doping (or allegations of doping) among the sprinters than others. If you recall Erik Zabel's doping confession -- he admitted that he had doped briefly but stopped because it really did not help him. Assuming that Thor has been riding clean, perhaps his ability to do what he did yesterday also was the result of less doping among the Heads of State.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I don't want to get this punted over to Doping, but given that French teams supposedly have been cleaner than other teams since the Festina scandal of 1998, I wonder if Voekler's ability to keep up with the others is a sign that the others are riding clean(er) this year rather than Voekler's using whatever. I actually had the same thought with respect to Thor's victory yesterday. It seems like there was less doping (or allegations of doping) among the sprinters than others. If you recall Erik Zabel's doping confession -- he admitted that he had doped briefly but stopped because it really did not help him. Assuming that Thor has been riding clean, perhaps his ability to do what he did yesterday also was the result of less doping among the Heads of State.


You could be right.

The other possibility is that when everyone else is clean, even a little help can be the difference.

Either way, it's made for an interesting race. 

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

jwcurry83 said:


> The way this Tour is going, 2 seconds could very well win the whole thing. More *importantly I think is that Andy was the only one who had anything left in the tank when they hit the top of that climb...* and he was the one doing the majority of the attacking. It is going to be a lot of fun watching these guys beat each other up next week in the Alps... all for seconds


I saw that differently. Andy accelerated quickly at the top of the climb and opened a very large gap. Evans reacted slowly as he usually does and reeled Andy back. Another 10 yards and he catches him. It looked like Evans had plenty in the tank he jost doesn't accelerate as quickly. 

IMO

Len


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> I'm wondering what Leopard-Trek are thinking. Lots and lots of attacks, burning their team out chasing down the break...and all the Schlecks get is 2 seconds?


They clearly chose the tactic of "ride tempo to shell the field". I think you are right they have burnt a lot for little return.

My guess was that today was supposed to be a one two punch day on the final climb, trying to select the competition for the final competition in the alps. Tactically simplify the end game, a good move if you think you have the advantage. But Frank did not have any attacks today, iirc, he did not have enough for that once on the climb and just covered. So Andy did some testing. Andy I think over did it a bit on the flurry, given nothing from Frank.

I was happy to see Cadel giving a dig, good to throw down once on a day like today. Show some strength, some fight. 

I did like Andy showing freshness/giving a big f u to the competition with the sprint at the end. He has the attitude, the alps show who has the goods.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This is exactly what I thought was going to happen. Everyone watches everyone and waits, while Andy looks behind him for his brother more than he looks forward. Hey Andy...the finish line is in front of you, if you want to win, focus on that and get there first. Even the commentators on Eurosport were saying his brother was holding him back today.

Nobody has the stomach to put it all out this year and I hate it. I would LOVE to see any of them put in a "give all" dig to see who is where. Not inside the last kilometer, six kilometers out. If you want to make up time, you get it down the mountain not at the end. Race with some freaking heart fellas. Show that you are trying to win the race instead of trying not to lose it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

spookyload said:


> This is exactly what I thought was going to happen. Everyone watches everyone and waits, while Andy looks behind him for his brother more than he looks forward. Hey Andy...the finish line is in front of you, if you want to win, focus on that and get there first. Even the commentators on Eurosport were saying his brother was holding him back today.
> 
> Nobody has the stomach to put it all out this year and I hate it. I would LOVE to see any of them put in a "give all" dig to see who is where. Not inside the last kilometer, six kilometers out. If you want to make up time, you get it down the mountain not at the end. Race with some freaking heart fellas. Show that you are trying to win the race instead of trying not to lose it.


I don't know.... they have heart. They just don't have the legs.

I saw about 10 attacks there. They're all just evenly tired.

fc


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

francois said:


> I don't know.... they have heart. They just don't have the legs.
> 
> I saw about 10 attacks there. They're all just evenly tired.
> 
> fc


 I don't think andy was attacking for real. He was attacking to see who reacted. With the effort he finished with, he had enough to go from farther out and get some time. He opened the gap like the others were going backwards. I want to see someone say "I am winning today" with an attack. Armstrong, Indurain, Contador, Lemond, and Hinault all used to take the win, not wait for the others to fall off while riding a fast tempo.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

spookyload said:


> I don't think andy was attacking for real. He was attacking to see who reacted. With the effort he finished with, he had enough to go from farther out and get some time. He opened the gap like the others were going backwards. I want to see someone say "I am winning today" with an attack. Armstrong, Indurain, Contador, Lemond, and Hinault all used to take the win, not wait for the others to fall off while riding a fast tempo.


Some of those attacks were very real IMHO.

Maybe it's the new age of dope testing.... where no one just rolls away from the field of contenders.

Regardless. I think we have to asterisk a lot of the superhuman efforts we've seen in the last 10 years and reset our expectations.

fc


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

francois said:


> Maybe it's the new age of dope testing.... where no one just rolls away from the field of contenders.
> 
> Regardless. I think we have to asterisk a lot of the superhuman efforts we've seen in the last 10 years and reset our expectations.


I miss those days.

I agree that it seems like the doping controls are having an effect, and this is why we are seeing seemingly incredible feats like TV holding onto yellow through the Pyrenees. Speaking of . . . and I know this is way premature with the Alps coming, but seeing TV and Rolland hang with the GC contenders on the steeps in the Pyrenees, I have to ask . . . how's Voeckler's ITT ability?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> I have to ask . . . how's Voeckler's ITT ability?


He lost over four minutes to Contador last year in the 52k ITT. He was over nine minutes down on the stage winner.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Serpico and Francois are spot on. It's really simple. TOUR DE CLEAN. To wit: (1) You've got 6 or 7 GC guys that finish _gruppo compatto_ up two HC climbs in the last 3 days. (2) You've got French riders that seemingly are riding better -- when in fact the playing field has leveled out to their level. (3) You've got attacks that start with 2 kms to go, when in recent years the attacks started generally with 5 klicks to go. I miss EPO. 

In the 3 summit finishes in the Alps, it will be more of the same. The ITT is the only materially decisive stage left, and Cadel (absent Cadel blowing up or crashing and absent Contador eating beef again) will win this TdF. Andy won't win this Tour unless he attacks and drops his brother, who is ahead of him on GC, which Andy won't do.

I never imagined this, but Voeckler is my new dark horse for GC.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

spookyload said:


> He lost over four minutes to Contador last year in the 52k ITT. He was over nine minutes down on the stage winner.


I suspect a more human Contador won't be riding the ITT as fast as in years past.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I never imagined this, but Voeckler is my new dark horse for GC.


LOL. Me too. I'm starting to see the faintest glimmer of hope for TV. The top GC's can't drop him or his domestique.

At the very least, TV's performance and his time gap (2m 6s) over Cadel is going to force Evans to attack in the Alps, which is a rare sight in the Tour.

55x11, what are the odds on TV after today?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

It seems to me AC is reserving himself for the last week given that he knows he just doesn't have his usual snap. Perhaps, an all out attack in one of the last mtn stages, and then hang on until the TT.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

spookyload said:


> He lost over four minutes to Contador last year in the 52k ITT. He was over nine minutes down on the stage winner.


His 50k flat ITT is pretty bad and his past efforts were for no gain.

This year is a 28 mile, 2100 foot climb so if since he is climbing so well, he should be ok. He certainly has breakaway/solo speed so something tells me he will not lose gobs of time on the penultimate stage.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Corsaire said:


> It seems to me AC is reserving himself for the last week given that he knows he just doesn't have his usual snap. Perhaps, an all out attack in one of the last mtn stages, and then hang on until the TT.



Top 5 finish at best. Voeckler will likely finish higher than him.

fc


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

francois said:


> His 50k flat ITT is pretty bad and his past efforts were for no gain.
> 
> This year is a 28 mile, 2100 foot climb so if since he is climbing so well, he should be ok. He certainly has breakaway/solo speed so something tells me he will not lose gobs of time on the penultimate stage.


Especially if he has something to ride for. We already know from his younger days on the Tour that he has the heart of a lion.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

francois said:


> Top 5 finish at best. Voeckler will likely finish higher than him.
> 
> fc


That would be my guess about AC at this point. He hasn't looked like he is improving in form as the stages accumulate.

I would be very happy to see Voeckler on the podium given the way he has been defending the yellow jersey.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Len J said:


> As to Voekler......I want whatever he's using.
> 
> Len


So what what makes you think he using something 

I likes watching Mr.V today seemed he was getting under Andy's skin a bit


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

Bullvine said:


> So what what makes you think he using something
> 
> I likes watching Mr.V today seemed he was getting under Andy's skin a bit


Andy was mad because he was the only one doing anything. He was trying to provoke the others and they all siting there. And when Vanendert went no one chased. It's pretty hilarious to watch Andy wonder what the hell is going on, it probably didn't compute that AC was just sitting with a 1+ min time diff and I'm glad I wasn't the only one who found Evans climbing position weird ;p He seemed to be trying to find the most aerodynamic position he could while climbing ;p


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Len J said:


> But he sure has trouble with the rapid accelerations......he doesn't end up losing a lot of time, but it takes him a while.


Evans is clearly using a smaller gear than the rest. His cadence is definitely higher. I think that's why he seems to react so slowly. He either has to spin like crazy or click up a gear to get any speed out of the bike.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

nims said:


> Andy was mad because he was the only one doing anything. He was trying to provoke the others and they all siting there. And when Vanendert went no one chased. It's pretty hilarious to watch Andy wonder what the hell is going on, it probably didn't compute that AC was just sitting with a 1+ min time diff and I'm glad I wasn't the only one who found Evans climbing position weird ;p He seemed to be trying to find the most aerodynamic position he could while climbing ;p


I found the interview with Andy very odd too. He is behind Cadel. Cadel can sit in and ride that lead all the way to Paris. Andy is the one who needs to make up time. Is he a noob? He sure looks around like he is scared of something.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The others may end up regretting their failure to put time into Conti today.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Len J said:


> I saw that differently. Andy accelerated quickly at the top of the climb and opened a very large gap. Evans reacted slowly as he usually does and reeled Andy back. Another 10 yards and he catches him. It looked like Evans had plenty in the tank he jost doesn't accelerate as quickly.
> 
> IMO
> 
> Len


I would have liked to see Andy accelerate in the last 5K and just hammer it without looking back. A few times he had Evans or Voeckler on his back, but still had a gap to Contador and Basso and yet he would sit up immediately. I am sure he had his reasons, but dragging Evans to the finish and putting time in Basso and Contador would have been a better outcome than getting 2 seconds. He would have to deal with Evans later, and would increase Evan's chances of getting into yellow, but that's not too bad.

I felt like Andy kind of given up with 5K to go, after trying to go multiple times, and just followed the wheels until 200m to go - he obviously had something left in the tank, not sure he used it wisely. Contador didn't look good, but was strong enough to follow wheels. He may only get better for next week. I think it's a lost opportunity for Schlecks (Frank didn't look good today and lost contact with the group at some point for 20-30 seconds).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Andy did not follow through with his attacks today. If he had seen major weakness in Cadel or Alberto, he would have gone for it. Otherwise he doesn't want to put it all out on the line with a week of racing to go. Also, the main effect would have been to drop Brother Schleck and for Frank to lose a bunch of time taking the sting out of their trademark 1-2 gambit.

They are betting it all on the Alpe which is a relatively short stage with an explosive finish. They want to repeat the tactics that won the TdF for Sastre - problem is that Contador will have to come out and play that day. Evans will grind his way up. It'll be interesting to see how the time gaps for the 3 of them will be before the ITT - this one looks to be going to the wire.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

MarkS said:


> I don't want to get this punted over to Doping, but given that French teams supposedly have been cleaner than other teams since the Festina scandal of 1998, I wonder if Voekler's ability to keep up with the others is a sign that the others are riding clean(er) this year rather than Voekler's using whatever. I actually had the same thought with respect to Thor's victory yesterday. It seems like there was less doping (or allegations of doping) among the sprinters than others. If you recall Erik Zabel's doping confession -- he admitted that he had doped briefly but stopped because it really did not help him. Assuming that Thor has been riding clean, perhaps his ability to do what he did yesterday also was the result of less doping among the Heads of State.


Voeckler has made a HUGE improvement - he was not a terrible climber, but he was never able to hang with Contador-Schleck-Basso level climbers.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Voeckler has made a HUGE improvement - he was not a terrible climber, but he was never able to hang with Contador-Schleck-Basso level climbers.


Mark's point is that it's not clear that Voeckler has become a great climber as opposed to others potentially not being on gear. I think it's more likely that doping controls are having an effect than TV becoming a great climber at this stage in his career. Even his climbing domestique can now hang with the great Tour climbers.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> How does Cadel climb in the drops? Hurts me just watching.


Yep, Pantani style...


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

V3T said:


> Yep, Pantani style...


The difference is that Pantani looked good doing it. It's painful to watch Cadel. But hats off to him, he's doing a great job so far.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

serpico7 said:


> The difference is that Pantani looked good doing it. It's painful to watch Cadel. But hats off to him, he's doing a great job so far.


100% agree!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Last climb sure. But all day they were chasing down their own Jens, leading the peloton charge. And they didn't gain anything out of it except for some very tired legs, a slightly injured Jens, and 2 measly seconds. Sure the Schlecks didn't lose anything, but nothing they did really hit pay dirt today.


Jens (and Linus) were in a break not to win a stage but set up something for Schlecks. Chasing them down was justified and planned in this case.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> The difference is that Pantani looked good doing it. It's painful to watch Cadel. But hats off to him, he's doing a great job so far.


If he wins this Tour it will instantly become the "in" thing, everyone will try to emulate him.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

When Voeckler got the jersey I didn't think he was going to be this strong. Not totally surprised he's still in yellow, but thought the likes of the Schlecks, Evans, Basso, and Contador would start eating into that lead. I thought Voeckler was going to attack at one point today! He rode very valiantly back in '04, and at some point an attack needs to stick in the Alps. Doesn't matter if someone's on your wheel or not.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I kinda thought Andy had the strength to attack, but he didn't press his advantage because Frank was already gone.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Opus51569 said:


> How does Cadel climb in the drops? Hurts me just watching.


It's not that hard if your bike is set up correctly. I climb all the time in my drops with one main reason being that's the position I make the most power for extended periods of time. 

I would imagine that it's a similar situation for Cadel...Basically climb in a position where you can make the most power the longest...and in his case a position that he can respond to attacks from, or attack from easiest.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

55x11 said:


> Jens (and Linus) were in a break not to win a stage but set up something for Schlecks. Chasing them down was justified and planned in this case.



That may have been the plan. But all that chasing didn't accomplish squat. And today ended in a stalemate, only slightly different than the last time the Sclecks tried to do something about Contador et al in the mountains. I just don't see what it was that convinced Leopard-Trek that this time would be any different.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> That may have been the plan. But all that chasing didn't accomplish squat. And today ended in a stalemate, only slightly different than the last time the Sclecks tried to do something about Contador et al in the mountains. I just don't see what it was that convinced Leopard-Trek that this time would be any different.


agreed. it was disappointing, as all of that effort didn't produce anything (unless you count 2 seconds)


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

All that effort did produce something. This race is 20 stages long and the fatigue mounts. Today contributed to it greatly. The GC guys now have a flat stage, rest day, flat stage before the big mtn's start up again.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm on the field of those who think Cadel and the Schlecks were better off putting some time on AC in this stage.

He'll have two days to recover before hitting the Alps.

One could argue that there will be a few days up in the Alps to crack him and others down... but that's betting that the guy can't effectively recover and that he'll do a crappy ITT (which is little probable).

At all this... where's the rest of Saxo?? Yeah, AC has won without his team before, but it looks like he needs all the help he can get this year.


----------

